# Diamondback firearms



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Does anyone know where there might be a Diamondback Firearms Dealer? I live in Cleveland area but I'm flexible ... 

Thanks guys

Jeff


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Vance Outdoors, 4 locations ( I believe) in central Ohio. Online also.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I think The Fin may carry them as well as Parma Armory.


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

I have a diamondback 9 mm it’s really rough in your hand. I haven’t shot it yet. Does anybody have experience with a gun biting you at all?


----------

